# where are millennial working remote (so I can avoid them)?



## travman42

It seems as though some locales around the world have received in recent years a surge of millennials working remotely and flooding the area with young expats living it up. For example, Bali.

I would like to avoid those areas in seeking a place to retire abroad. What are some other locales that I should avoid if I want to avoid this new remote worker trend. I have no desire to end up in a place that is gorgeous and awesome but has been overrun with western style restaurants and cafe's filled with millennials working on their laptop.


----------



## billfoster

I’m concerned a lot of these millennials aren’t going to advance in their careers and will eventually lose their jobs to people overseas who are willing to do more work for less $$$.


----------



## Bevdeforges

travman42 said:


> I have no desire to end up in a place that is gorgeous and awesome but has been overrun with western style restaurants and cafe's filled with millennials working on their laptop.


I know here in France there has been a significant migration of remote workers just within the French population. But many of them are young parents eager to escape the big city and raise their kids in areas with better access to outdoors activities. I suspect these aren't necessarily the remote workers you're looking to avoid.


----------

